# Last call for orders before our Japan trip



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

Last call for orders before we leave for our annual japan trip (which you can read more about here: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/japan-trip )

The last orders we will ship out before we leave must be placed before 3pm PDT (thats west coast time for you east coasters) on Tuesday September 18th, 2013. If you want to get something before we leave, now is the time.

After 3pm, all orders placed (and orders placed for the duration of our Japan trip) will be shipped out when we return (actually, they will ship the monday after we return, as the first day back to work for us will be a sunday).

Many of you have already gotten your orders, but i just wanted to give you all one last heads up.

-Jon


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 18, 2012)

got mine in.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did the Gesshin Ginga order come in yet for the 300mm White #2 Suji?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

i think its going to be arriving while we are in japan


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah, ok!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

its like 2 months delayed right now... really sorry about that.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 18, 2012)

No biggie, the Game Dinner I help out with don't start until December/Jan anyway!! Give me more time to practice Wa handles


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah... but its still not fun being out of stock of stuff and having people wait... We're working on it.

Anyways, BUMP again... just a few more hours left to place orders.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2012)

Snagged a 6000 grit splash and go for work. I hope this works as well as I think it will. It looked like it maintained the contrast between hagane and jigane which is what I need.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

it does a decent job at that, but just make sure not to press too hard. When i get back from japan, i may have something for you to add to that 6k at work for an awesome 2 stone setup... its in the process of being made now  For a synthetic 2 stone combo, it does a damn good job overall and leaves nice contrast.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm intrigued.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

you should be 

some people who have visited the store recently have tried my prototypes and know what i'm talking about. This whole making stones thing has really become an obsession.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

one hour left


----------



## Chifunda (Sep 18, 2012)

Bon voyage!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 18, 2012)

count down has begun. Have a Great Month.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2012)

JBroida said:


> you should be
> 
> some people who have visited the store recently have tried my prototypes and know what i'm talking about. This whole making stones thing has really become an obsession.





Is it something in the 1k range or perhaps lower?


----------



## eshua (Sep 18, 2012)

Bring back some burnt chestnut handles for your re-handling service!


----------



## heirkb (Sep 18, 2012)

And some D-handles!

Oh and yeah, those stones I tried were pretty awesome. 

Take care and have a great trip.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 18, 2012)

can it be a secret for now?

on handles, i'm looking to start carrying more types soon... lets hope talks go well


----------



## heirkb (Sep 18, 2012)

I figured you wanted to keep things under wraps for now, so no details from me. 

Fingers crossed for the handles.


----------

